# .mkv Datein mit WMP abspielen



## Varahl (22. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend,
ich hab mit der Suchfunktion leider kein für mich passendes Thema gefunden. Ich würde gern meine .mkv Filme mit dem WMP abspielen. 
Ich weiß das es andere Player gibt die dass ohne Probleme machen. Allerdings bin ich eigentlich ein Fan von WMP gerade weil es einfach ist damit Filme an div Fernseher zu streamen. 
Ich habe mir auch schon das DivX-Codec pack geholt, Bild wird seit dem auch abgespielt. Allerdings kommt immer noch kein Ton.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Ich benutze Win7, WMP12 und DivX-Codec8.21
Mfg


----------



## rAveN_13 (22. Januar 2012)

Download K-Lite Codec Pack alternativ:


----------



## derP4computer (22. Januar 2012)

Windows 7 Codec Pack: Windows 7 Codec Pack - Download - CHIP Online


----------

